
One of Apple's founders backed out after a few weeks, and was for the best. How can a team understand when a smaller team might be a stronger one? - e1ven
http://extras.denverpost.com/books/chap0411h.htm
======
e1ven
To get things off the bat- Apple was put together under a poor corporate
structure: If they had been a S-corp or LLC, he wouldn't have worried about
personal liability.

That said, Given that he had wanted to play it safe, when the Steves wanted to
push, it ended up being a good move that he left..

What's the best way to decide when a founder, or board member should step
down?

I think we all agree that there should be lines in the Shares contract that
try to deal with it- Giving the other founders the right of first refusal on
their shares, and the like..

But how do you make that call? How do you start to decide "Maybe Bob isn't
100% on board for this."

